# Dumbo Babies in northern MA- *Pics*



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Olive's litter of 10 babies were born 8/9/09. There were 5 females and 5 males. 3 females already have homes lined up but the following are still in need of homes once they are old enough!

Female Pair:  
*Vivian*








*Lucie*









Male Pair:
*Porkchop*








*Tito*









Male Trio:
*Oliver*









*Reilly*









*Felix*










The trio is $25 and the pairs are both $20. I'm located in Northern MA on the MA/NH state line.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Photos just added were taken 8/25. These babies will be 5 weeks old and ready for their homes on September 13th (9/13/09).


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

omg too cute you should have no problems finding homes for those cuties haha ;D


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

The female pair and the male trio are both set up with homes once they are ready. The only ones left to find a home are the male pair, Porkchop & Tito! They are still for adoption


----------

